
1XBET: The Bizarre 'Cam' Brand That Movie Pirates Love to Hate - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/1xbet-the-bizarre-cam-brand-that-movie-pirates-love-to-hate-190526/
======
JetSpiegel
> These are pirate releases, of some of Hollywood’s biggest titles, carrying
> advertising for a multi-million dollar gambling company. Group-IB says 1XBET
> has been involved in the practice since 2018, primarily targeting developing
> English-speaking countries, such as India.

> But it’s nothing short of bewildering when one considers that 1XBET is the
> ‘International Presenting Partner’ of Italy’s ‘Serie A’, a soccer league
> that has been very vocal about the threats presented by online piracy.

Classy!

